# FS: Two TiVo Series3 HDTV DVRs (not working buy for parts)



## joe1515 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello I have for sale two TiVo Series3 HDTV DVRs. Both units are not working properly I have since upgraded to Premiers. Buyer would be purchasing a *BROKE* machine for parts or to fix.

1. Tivo Series 3 with the channel information on the front. I believe the hard drive is shot. *(Sold)*

2. Tivo Series 3 with only light indicators on the front. The unit will not turn on.

Please PM or reply to this thread if you are interested. I can supply pictures and more information if interested.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## farmermac (Jan 31, 2012)

Do these units have lifetime service?

Im interested in #2


----------



## joe1515 (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry they do not.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

joe1515 said:


> Hello I have for sale two TiVo Series3 HDTV DVRs. Both units are not working properly I have since upgraded to Premiers. Buyer would be purchasing a *BROKE* machine for parts or to fix.
> 
> 1. Tivo Series 3 with the channel information on the front. I believe the hard drive is shot.
> 
> ...


How cheap do you want to sell them?


----------



## joe1515 (Jul 21, 2009)

unitron said:


> How cheap do you want to sell them?


I have a sale pending on the first unit. Please PM your best offer for the 2nd unit if interested.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

joe1515 said:


> I have a sale pending on the first unit. I am looking at around $50 plus shipping.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe


Thanks anyway.

Googling

site:craigslist.org tivo

reveals working HDs in various cities going for $30 to $50.


----------

